# Diabetes Corn Bread



## Jodee (Aug 1, 2017)

I just bought some Corn bread from tesco its delicious was tired of eating granary and multi seed, just fancied a change.  It is yummy.  

Just went to check on corn bread and diabetes, I didn't get far, but came across US site with you tube video recipe for making cornbread for diabetes folk.

Hope you enjoy  

Here is the site:

http://www.battlediabetes.com/videos/diet/diabetic-cornbread-recipe-video


I don't have the ingredient in but maybe some one else has and can make and let us know what you thought  

Here is the you tube video:


----------



## Jodee (Aug 2, 2017)

Here is the link to tesco cornbread options :  https://www.tesco.com/groceries/pro...earchBox=Cornbread&newSort=true&search=Search

I got the fresh bread, its good for at least 2 days, great for sandwich or toasted.  I put a few slices in the freezer for a later date


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 3, 2017)

When you look at the breakdown of corn bread it's quite high in carbs (45%), the main ingredient is wheat.  Have you tested for raised BG?


----------



## dave b (Aug 6, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> When you look at the breakdown of corn bread it's quite high in carbs (45%), the main ingredient is wheat.  Have you tested for raised BG?


I purchased the corn bread as my wife wanted to try it..... it is tasty but sent my BS right up...


----------

